# Outcomes, Inc.



## msbrowning (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi all,

Does anyone work for Outcomes, Inc? They emailed me a test but the instructions are kind of vague and I don't want to call them and ask to clarify the instructions, (I don't want it seem as if I don't know what I am doing or as if I am dumb). Could you offer a little assistance in clarifying the instructions or pointing me in the right direction please. You can email me as well mcdonough_beauty@ yahoo.com.

Thanks,
Nikky, CPC, CPC-P


----------



## Wahini50 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Outcomes, Inc*

I thought it was just me.  I got their test yesterday myself and was kinda stressing over coding too much, but then not coding everything.  I called a friend who has been coding for 20 yrs and now does auditing and read the instructions to her and she thought to just code the impression and ignore the symptoms unless specifically related or the impression was the symptoms....just as ICD-9 dictates.  That is what I am going to do, at least my intention when I get home tonight and finish the test.


----------



## okiesawyers (Jul 25, 2008)

I would go strictly by the ICD-9 guidelines and let it take you where it may!


----------



## 007CPC (Jul 25, 2008)

*Code according to AHA and AMA parethical  guidelines*

Hi,

	Don’t sweet it over a measly employment entry coding exam. Those tests are blasphemy. I will let you coders in on a little secret: most corporate employment test are flawed because the sole purpose of them are to see how close your current coding knowledge is compared to their payment process which is driven by medical codes, or vice-versa; and I am pretty sure every coder knows the reimbursement process should never drive correct coding. Most employers just want to hear you explain why you choose the code selection you did, and given that, even if you’re wrong, if you can still logically explain in coding terms why you choose your code selection, you are already correct: I hope you know what I mean.

If you really want to get through these tests all you have to do is know the guidelines rendered by AHA, AMA, and CMS.


----------



## SRawstron (Mar 11, 2011)

*Outcomes Inc.*

OK folks; I still can't figure out how to get to their wedsite and apply for a position? Do they even hire parttime remote coding positions? 

Juneau1024@roadrunner.com


----------



## msbrowning (Mar 11, 2011)

This is the link to apply for a job:


http://www.outcomesinc.com/articles_display?article_id=17


----------

